# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best Instance For Gold Farming (GPH).

## Leonak

Which is the best instance to farm With a Level 90 for the most Gold per Hour? I am currently Running Halls of Lightning which gives me around 1000-1200 Per Hour, is there any instance which gives more than that?

----------


## Fumi

Grim Batol, with 5 tailors sendin all the embersilk to a 6th tailor and making bags or just dust

----------


## Leonak

I need for Low ilvl level 90's. I cant run Grim Batol quickly with a low ilvl. Any other instances.

PS. I prefer right up gold, Not having to sell stuff on the AH. Prefer Vendoring for gold.

----------


## Sarkot

Halls of ligthing is granting me 1.1k/h with a 563 shamy.

----------


## ImogenOC

HoL is pretty good, use Azyul's profiles. Suicide level runs quite well with higher ilvl, but you'll want mail or plate. DK is still best for instances.

----------


## frostygh

> HoL is pretty good, use Azyul's profiles. Suicide level runs quite well with higher ilvl, but you'll want mail or plate. DK is still best for instances.


Druid runs A LOT better than any other class. I get around 1.1k-1.4k/hr on 450 ilvl druids. HoL. (Feral Of course)

----------


## Neer

> Druid runs A LOT better than any other class. I get around 1.1k-1.4k/hr on 450 ilvl druids. HoL. (Feral Of course)


Have you seen what Thrash as guardian can do ?  :Smile:

----------


## T0mm

Grim batol is pretty nice, i used a fresh boosted DK (495ilevel) and i smashed trough Grim batol easy, i got around 1,3k gold from selling all items (inclueding food) it was also a tailor and put the Embersilk in the guildbank/mailbox when it was running low on bagspace.
if i let the bot run for 6hrs, some nice gold stright from drops there. but also another 10k from the Cloth sold as bolt or made into bags

----------


## Leonak

> Druid runs A LOT better than any other class. I get around 1.1k-1.4k/hr on 450 ilvl druids. HoL. (Feral Of course)


I agree, I usually have like 5 Feral druids running it at the same time. I make about 1.2k On average per hour depending on gear and bag size  :Smile:

----------


## Leonak

> Grim batol is pretty nice, i used a fresh boosted DK (495ilevel) and i smashed trough Grim batol easy, i got around 1,3k gold from selling all items (inclueding food) it was also a tailor and put the Embersilk in the guildbank/mailbox when it was running low on bagspace.
> if i let the bot run for 6hrs, some nice gold stright from drops there. but also another 10k from the Cloth sold as bolt or made into bags


But getting lots of Boosted bots is quite expensive, However, What i usually do is level 5 druids quickly to 90 in about 2 days and run HoL with gear I buy from the AH. Grim batol requires quite a higher Ilvl than HoL.

Easiest dungeon handsdown is Gundrak which makes 900-1k/hr and can be run with a lvl 80-90.

----------

